# Parachuting Accident



## AllenSnell (Aug 2, 2006)

You know that saying, "What are a redneck's last words? Hey y'all, watch this!"  Well this was almost one of those times.

Dispatched to a parachuting accident where the guy was "messed up real bad." We are in a rural area without a local trauma center so we dispatched aeromedical immediately.  When we finally made the scene we found a guy rolling around on the ground moaning in pain.  There was a parachute about 15ft from him, and his friends said that they had him tied to the back of the pickup and was pulling him at about 30mph.  They said he was about 30ft in the air when something happened and he fell.  Looking around we were about 20 yards or so from the road and about 10 yards or so from the power lines.  

The patient was pretty beat up and his most painful injury was a testicular rupture with immense scrotal swelling.  We did the usual multiple trauma thing and flew him to the nearest trauma center.  Hopefully he will survive to tell the tale to all his buddies.  

"Man, my nuts were THIS BIG!"


by the way... I'm a redneck too, so no offense to rednecks!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 2, 2006)

AllenSnell said:
			
		

> You know that saying, "What are a redneck's last words? Hey y'all, watch this!"
> by the way... I'm a redneck too, so no offense to rednecks!



Haha, I was about to say that I resembled that remark.

Great story. I wonder what did they did for the guy's ruptured tackle?


----------



## smart kid (Aug 2, 2006)

thats sounds like a good time


----------



## MMiz (Aug 2, 2006)

wow... just wow.  That's one heck of an introduction post too!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 2, 2006)

AllenSnell said:
			
		

> The patient was pretty beat up and his most painful injury was a testicular rupture with immense scrotal swelling.



That guy will NEVER hear the end of that. He will be forever known as "the dude that busted a nut - literally."

there will be tales of this man for generations to come!


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow.... Darwin award anyone???


----------



## smart kid (Aug 3, 2006)

sounds like a job for the nut bra


http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=279


----------



## FF894 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mans worst nightmare:excl:   You gotta think though, going into that situation it wasn't going to end without an injury.  I'll take a broken leg over that any day though.


----------

